# Rafraichir écran



## BiG ToM (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
Quelle est la commande pour rafraichir l'écran en langage C sous Xcode svp ?
Merci


----------



## ntx (11 Juin 2008)

La même que sous n'importe quel Unix


----------



## Céroce (11 Juin 2008)

Qu'appelles-tu "Raffraîchir l'écran" ?

Tu programmes en mode console ou graphique ?


----------



## BiG ToM (11 Juin 2008)

mode console


----------

